# Where do we meet?



## ccgreg (Jun 4, 2017)

Could anyone tell me which restaurants and coffee houses in San Diego near 92111 do Classical music Forum members meet and hang out? I am looking for places that play classical music on decent sound systems, and have cerebral, friendly people hanging around?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

. . . in thunder, lightning or in rain?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

92111 ... good luck! 92037 perhaps. 92103 or 92116 maybe.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ccgreg said:


> Could anyone tell me which restaurants and coffee houses in San Diego near 92111 do Classical music Forum members meet and hang out? I am looking for places that play classical music on decent sound systems, and have cerebral, friendly people hanging around?


See the reaction...................


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Becca said:


> 92111 ... good luck! 92037 perhaps. 92103 or 92116 maybe.


well i am at 93040 and the next time i will b down in the area will b at DEL MAR for the summer meet. "AND AWAY THEY GO"


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

ldiat said:


> well i am at 93040 and the next time i will b down in the area will b at DEL MAR for the summer meet. "AND AWAY THEY GO"


I wonder how many horse deaths they will have this year.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Is that anywhere near 90210?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is that anywhere near 90210?


About 130 miles, i.e. not far enough


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ccgreg said:


> Could anyone tell me which restaurants and coffee houses in San Diego near 92111 do Classical music Forum members meet and hang out? I am looking for places that play classical music on decent sound systems, and have cerebral, friendly people hanging around?


Just curios OP, didn't you ask the same question last year once or twice?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

now this wouldnt really work would it

there would be blood spilled over which music to listen to etc


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

stomanek said:


> now this wouldnt really work would it
> there would be blood spilled over which music to listen to etc


the Mozart rowdies ?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Jacck said:


> the Mozart rowdies ?


The Wolf Gang. :devil:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Becca said:


> I wonder how many horse deaths they will have this year.


well i hope zero... saratoga also runs at the same time in upstate NY and last year there were several. and i also hope no jocks get hurt also....one already this year


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ldiat said:


> well i am at 93040 and the next time i will b down in the area will b at DEL MAR for the summer meet. "AND AWAY THEY GO"


A shoutdown from Carlsbad. See ya on the beach!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Gold Coast beach is the place to be, Commonwealth Games don't you know


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Poor OP, is been taking the p### again


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Poor OP, is been taking the p### again


Let's wait to see him asking the same question here next year.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jdec said:


> Let's wait to see him asking the same question here next year.


Did you click on the link?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Gold Coast beach is the place to be, Commonwealth Games don't you know


Sharks!!! And I don't mean Gregg Norman!!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Sharks!!! And I don't mean Gregg Norman!!!


And watch out for the meter maids


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> And watch out for the meter maids


is her name Rita and is she Lovely?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> is her name Rita and is she Lovely?


Your no longer in Vegas


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Your no longer in Vegas


Rita from the Gold Coast Meter maid
https://www.google.com/search?q=Rit...hVK57wKHX4wA_gQ9QEILzAD#imgrc=PELCrtB51e76eM:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I am not sure that I would like to meet TC people in the non virtual world. It’s nothing personal—everyone here seems to be a nice enough person— but you all are my Virtual Acquaintances, in contrast to my Real Life Acquaintances.
I interact differently with VAs than with RLAs. In the non virtual world there are more consequences to interactions. You have to choose you words carefully. And these days absolutely no physical contact, even just tapping someone on the shoulder. Say or do the wrong thing and it could impact your family, your job, your income, your standing with your neighbors, and so on. 
With Virtual Acquaintances I interact a little differently. There are no significant consequences here. I might get banned or an infraction point; big deal. I am much more prone to being frank here than in the Real World where one has to maintain the Poker Face. 
This doesn’t mean that I intentionally try to insult others or be obnoxious, just because the consequences are different. Gratuitous obnoxious behavior here has it’s own consequences, and I actually appreciate the maligned moderators for trying to make everyone play nice in the sandbox. 
Anywho, if I saw y’all on a regular basis in a real life setting, it would change things. I’m not some hermit who doesn’t have a Real Life; I like the chance to retreat from it sometimes to a Virtual One.


----------

